# need help finding owner through band.....



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

When I went to work today at the cow Dairy I found a patch of feathers and among the feathers I found a pigeon band. 

I didnt work last night and I wonder if he got injured in the high winds and the barn cats got him. wish I could have been there. I try to protect "My" wild flock. I have never seen a banded pidgie among the many birds there. 

ANYWAYS if this were my pigeon I would want to know. at least get some closure. 

ok its a purple band that says on one side SMRA and under that 08

and on the otherside it says 626. 

I have 3 new babies and I would like to offer them one if they would like. Dunno if that would be rude. 

TY
Mandie


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

This may be what your looking for .. dont think offering them any babys would be of any help unless they were rollers thou  

Southern Missouri Roller Club 
Address: 5352 S. Allen
Battlefield, MO 65619 
Phone: 417-343-1427 
E-mail: [email protected] 
A club for the breeding and flying of performing roller pigeons.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Mandie, I know I would appreciate a call if I was the owner, whenever you lose a bird when training etc you are always left wondering what happened, where they might be, so to find out even when it is a sad ending at least allows some closure.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*racing pigeons*



Naturesgift said:


> When I went to work today at the cow Dairy I found a patch of feathers and among the feathers I found a pigeon band.
> 
> I didnt work last night and I wonder if he got injured in the high winds and the barn cats got him. wish I could have been there. I try to protect "My" wild flock. I have never seen a banded pidgie among the many birds there.
> 
> ...


i had a bad experience with a pigeon racing club 6 yrs. ago,,i will never forget the pigeon i found,using the band info,actually found the owner,and reported its location,,no one showed up except mr.hawk who had a good dinner..if this is the way they operate you are wasting your time trying to contact them,,these poor birds are expendable,,i would not even consider giving away-inany-shape or form one of my birds,,like i say it is engraved in my head and i don,t like their sport,,i donot have expendable birds,nor would i entertain the thought of helping any group--sincerely james waller


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Mr Waller, I am sorry for your bad experience! I have also called about rescued racing pigeons with no effort made by the owner to pick them up. I have also driven hundreds of miles to pick up injuried banded pigeons that were not my own. I have contacted contacted Deon Roberts of the American Racing Pigeon Union about listing members that are willing to pick up racing pigeons in their area in a seperate way, possibly by listing their names in a different color. I also talked with her about pigeon supply companies not keeping records on the bands they sell, now I think they all do. Mr Waller I am also a very proud member of the American Racing Pigeon Union and regret the fact that there are people in racing that don't represent us well.


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

LokotaLoft TY TY TY! I searched and searched online with no avail. I even asked a pigion racing group in my area that asked me to "join" them, but they had no helpful info either. Just an email address to a private only forum who never responded. 

I would have responded sooner but my beloved squirrel i am overwintering decided to chew through my internet cord ooo the joys of being a rehabber. 

jameswaller I am going to at least give the owner a chance its all I can do. I am sorry you had a bad experience, Prayerfully since it was 6 years ago things may have changed. 

TY I will let you know how it goes 

Mandie


----------



## Nancy Wilson (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a black pigeon unlike any we've ever seen that has a band, 'smra 2010' on it. We have no idea how to research or find any information on it.. if anyone has any ideas, please let us know what we should do.
Thank you,
Nancy


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Nancy Wilson said:


> We have a black pigeon unlike any we've ever seen that has a band, 'smra 2010' on it. We have no idea how to research or find any information on it.. if anyone has any ideas, please let us know what we should do.
> Thank you,
> Nancy


Did you check with the Southern Missouri Roller Club as suggested in a previous post on this thread?


----------

